# Southern Counties Show Brag



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Well here we are again - you are probably sick of me posting now but hey ho that is life and I am proud of my boy 

Darwin gained his 4th Merit today at the Southern Counties Show - as far as we are aware he is only the 2nd Bengal to have gained 4 but he is the first spotted (other was a silver marble) so we are very very proud of him.
He was awarded a special rossette for achieving this too.

He then went on to place 3rd x 3 in his side classes one of which was a class of 7 and in his final side class of 8 he didn't place...................but he did come away with the fab award of Best Assessment - out of 6 different assessment breeds, the judge said he was the best Silver Spotted Bengal he has seen 

Here are some piccies for you all

























I also took Rosie for her 2nd show - she didn't have a very good day though, she wasn't very happy so placed 2nd in her open class and in her side classes she placed 4th (out of 4) in 2 and didn't place in the other 2 (they were large classes of 6 & 9) such a shame for her but she just wasn't in the right mood today.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

A gorgeous cat!
I love that first picture, made me grin


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

WELDONE BOTH! He looks lovely in his pen.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done to you and darwin. he looks like he enjoyed himself

Its a shame about rosie, some times they just have there off days.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless that boy Darwin!! Congratulations Hazel he is a beauty!!

Poor Rosie, never mind but know what you mean mine & westies girls got very cranky at shows lol


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Hazel on a great day


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Sorry we didn't get a chance to see you and your lovely boys Chris, glad you had a really good day though


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

nice pictures! beautiful kitty to I might add!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A big well done to Darwin. He looks very laid back about the whole thing . Sorry Rosie didn't have such a good day but hope she's more in the mood next time.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

T&D,especially Darwin,we are none of us tired of your show brags and pics,quite the opposite,he does so well and is beautiful and quite right he and Rosie-bless some girls just like to stay pretty at homeshould be shown off,they do their bit and it;s for us to drool and adore them


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS...lovely pics.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Huge Congratulations!!_
What a beautiful cat you must be so proud of him:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------

